# TTRS sport exhaust flap fix (better than zip-tie)



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

First of all, full credit goes to this page: (with the help of Babelfish)
http://www.tts-freunde.de/board/boa...tor-tuning/7629-ttrs-klappensteuerung-bypass/

Everyone knows about the 'flapper mod', using a zip tie to close off the vacuum line to the exhaust bypass valve. The first and second pictures show the vacuum tubing to the exhaust.

















Problem is, this is a fixed mod; you can't turn it on and off inside the car. Well, the above thread documents the electrical wiring to the vacuum pump. Follow the tubing back a little and you find this little pump with brown-purple and black-green wires.









These wires enter the back of the left trunk and run along the side, joining the wire bundle at the front of the trunk.

















This bundle runs down the drivers side (deep under the carpet and liner), then head up into the dash.









For reference, the wires give 14.5V with the bypass engaged, and 11V with the bypass off. This may be why it throws some DTCs when completely disconnected. I presume the pump is just an analog motor, so I'm not sure why voltage is supplied when it's off.

There are a couple of ways of tapping a switch into these wires:

- Tap into them under the dash. Yeah, I'm not messing with that wiring bundle either.
- Tap into them in the trunk, run wires under the back seat, under the console to a switch in the console area. Options include the cigarette lighter behind the cup holder, the cigarette lighter and ash tray at the front, or one of the switch blanks near the hazard switch (just rear or the shifter).

The switch blank would be the cleanest option, putting it right next to the original Sport button. But can you source a right sided switch?

The rear cigarette lighter is closer to the trunk and has no current use. But it's a stretch to reach behind to hit a switch there.

The ash tray has a square translucent red window in it for the light. Replace this with a switch, and you still have some ash tray space.

I'll probably go with #2 or #3. Anyone have instructions on how to pull out the center console, where the shifter and cup holders are?


----------



## jermar (Aug 28, 2012)

"I'm not messing with that wiring bundle either" Yeah, this is more than I would touch. I could just see myself grounding the wrong wire as an air bag explodes in the cabin. A good alarm shop could do this. However, that would be costly and the difference in volume isn't that big. I think many of us that use a zip tie are happy with that setting all the time. Plus of course it's free.


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

interesting idea but tapping an anonymous wire that hopefully works maybe problematic as there are more than a few brown and black wires running around inside that car. best option is a standalone botton under the shifter if you can locate the right wire and tap it correctly.


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

canuckttrs said:


> interesting idea but tapping an anonymous wire that hopefully works maybe problematic as there are more than a few brown and black wires running around inside that car. best option is a standalone botton under the shifter if you can locate the right wire and tap it correctly.


The wire in the trunk is 100% confirmed by the thread I referenced. Also, it's the only set of wires that goes out that hole to under the car.

I've searched the intertubes far and wide. No one seems to know how to pull the console off. It always amazes me how there's so much DIY info for the MkI, but relatively little out there for the MkII.


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

trim around shifter is simple, haven't done the cup holders trim yet.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

OR...


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Black BeauTTy said:


> OR...


Is the AWE controller wireless? I don't know that I've seen details on that posted.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Is the AWE controller wireless? I don't know that I've seen details on that posted.


No. They created a controller for it that is actuated off boost automatically or overridden by the button but it is wired. My point was that a standalone switch, either this execution or one of the button blanks, has been done. If someone has the electrical prowess to tackle this on their own, go for it. It is beyond my skills for sure though.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Black BeauTTy said:


> No. They created a controller for it that is actuated off boost automatically or overridden by the button but it is wired. My point was that a standalone switch, either this execution or one of the button blanks, has been done. If someone has the electrical prowess to tackle this on their own, go for it. It is beyond my skills for sure though.


I wonder if their install instructions would have more details on where to tap in to insert the AWE controller. Might give some clues as to where under the dash to splice in.


----------



## MaXius (May 20, 2009)

Why wonder?

http://www.awe-tuning.com/media/pdf/installation_instructions_AWE_Tuning_TTRS_switchpath_exhaust.pdf


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

MaXius said:


> Why wonder?
> 
> http://www.awe-tuning.com/media/pdf/installation_instructions_AWE_Tuning_TTRS_switchpath_exhaust.pdf



This only shows what we know, how to remove the aluminum trim plate (pull up). Doesn't show how to remove the whole plastic console.

OTOH, an option would be to run a long wire from the trunk, down the driver side, under the driver kick panel, and to the ashtray.


----------

